# Welchen Musikstil mögt ihr?



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo erstmal. Ich weiß nicht ob sie es schon wussten. In diesem Thread können sie ihren Lieblingsmusikstill posten, ein Lied, das in das Genre reinpasst und ihnen gefällt posten. Sie können auch dazu noch ein Genre posten, das ihnen gar nicht gefällt. 
Es gibt Regeln:
-Nur mit Kommentar posten.
-keinen zum Heulen bringen (außer aus Freude vllt.^^)
Dann fangen sie/ihr mal an!

Stile können sich natürlich auch wiederholen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

mhhkay

mal was aus einem meiner lieblingsgenre 
melodic death metal mit nem viking theme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
achso mit kommentar
ich mag die instrumentals 
is hart aber melodisch und ich mag die texte über vikinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2 :
achso alle genres >_<
ok das wären dann bei mir
death-,speed-,heavy-,pagan/folk-,trve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-,viking-,thrash-,progressive-,pirate-,alternative-,melo death-metal dazu noch manchmal hardrock


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich poste auch mal.
Den Song kenn ich seit ca. 2 min und finde ihn geil^^.
Ich hab keine Ahnung welches Genre es ist (wenns jmd weiß sagen) und Wikipedia verschweigts mir auch^^.

Find den Refrain einfach hammer!
Sonst höre ich auch nen wilden Mix aus fast allen Genres.
Edit: Es ist Alternative Rock. Aus dem Genre liebe ich auch das:

Das stimmt eigentlich auch alles. Ich höre irgendwie nur Lieder, wo alles passt^^.
Und bei Alternative Rock Bands mag ich nur die fetzigeren Lieder :/.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2009)

Variiert stark, grundsätzlich aber alles aus der Überkategorie "Rock"

Das fängt bei Alternative Rock, Indie und Grunge, findet seine Fortsetzung in Punk, Punk Rock und Hardcore Punk und endet irgendwo zwischen Melodic Death Metal, Goth Metal und Metalcore. Bei mir ist quasi für jeden Rock Fan was dabei. Außerdem hör ich ab und an noch ein wenig Subway to Sally die ja irgendwo zwischen Folk und Goth Metal liegen sollten. Glaub ich. :X


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt eigentlich fast keine Musikrichtung die ich gar nicht mag, Volksmusik mal ausgeschlossen (das ist auch keine Musik sondern Folter. Mal ehrlich, nach 2 Stunden Musikantenstadl würde ich alles gestehen). Mein Lieblingsgenre ist aber Metal, sei es Heavy/Melodic Death/Power/Folk/Pagan/Power/Speed/Thrash/Viking oder sonstwas das ich vergessen hab, aber wie gesagt - es gibt fast nichts was ich nicht höre. 
In letzter Zeit höre ich sowas ganz gern (geht in Richtung Pagan/Folk-Metal)


Ich finde einfach diese eher ungewöhnlichen Instrumente (Dudelsack, Fiedel etc.) passen verdammt gut zu Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. Oktober 2009)

_Folk-Metal
Power-Metal 
Country(nur Johnny Cash)
Rock'n'roll ^^


Und etwas von dies und das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre zum Großteil eigentlich Black Music, sprich:

- Classic Soul (60er+)
- Oldschool HipHop
- Etwas "modernen" HipHop
- RnB
- Reggae

Aber auch sehr gerne die alten Pop/Rocknummern aus den 60ern/70ern (bin durch meinen Daddy damit aufgewachsen), sowie Nu-Metal und Konsorten (Linkin Park, Nirvana etc.).

Anbei möchte ich noch meinen Alltime-Favourite Song hier hinterlassen:

[IceCube - Today was a good day]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CPlF-IEkXQ


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

Puuh ... ne Menge, aber dann irgendwie doch nicht. ;D

Also ganz selten mal *Rock* (3 Doors Down, Theory of a Deadman), *Hard Rock* (Böhse Onkelz, Godsmack) dann schon öfter.
Aber hauptsächlich *Metalcore* und *Deathcore* (Heaven Shall Burn, Neaera, Caliban, Bring Me The Horizon, Machinemade God, The Sorrow und viieeele andere).
Dann auch noch recht viel *Thrash Metal* (Metallica, Machine Head, Ektomorf, Devildriver), sowie *Death Metal* und *Melodic Death Metal* (Diablo, In Flames, Miseration, Amon Amarth etc.).
Eine Priese *Heavy Metal* (Iron Maiden, Judas Priest) und eine Priese *Black Metal* (Dimmu Borgir, Chthonic).
Früher hab ich sehr viel Nu Metal gehört, das hat sich aber gelegt, als ich mich an das härtere Zeug gewöhnt hatte. Jetzt hör ich es nurnoch selten. (Dope, Slipknot, Korn, Disturbed etc.)
Dann natürlich noch *Folk* (Subway to Sally, Turisas, Korpiklaani) und Metal, der sich schwer einordnen lässt (Lamb Of God, Rob Zombie).
*Power Metal* darf natürlich nicht fehlen (Stratovarius, Rhapsody Of Fire, Primal Fear, Alestorm).

Insgesammt hab ich grade eine Iron Maiden, Lamb of God und Neaera-Phase hinter mir. Davor hatte ich eine heftige Heaven Shall Burn-Phase. Das wechselt bei mir immer ein wenig. Grade ist es eine Machine Head-Phase.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

lamb of god ist doch melo death oder?
alestorm ist power metal? O_o
und rob zombie kann man wirklich nicht zuordnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> lamb of god ist doch melo death oder?



Örm ... nein. Vergleich mal In Flames oder Diablo mit Lamb of God.^^
Da ist ein meilenweiter Unterschied. LoG hat wesentlich weniger Melodie und mehr Härte drin.

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOWB6rmSd4I



DER schrieb:


> alestorm ist power metal? O_o



Jep. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da es die Bezeichnung "Pirate Metal" noch nicht geschafft hat, muss Power Metal vorerst herhalten.
Naja und ein bisschen Folk ... was weiß ich. ;D


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

Jepp, Alestorm ist Power/Folk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp, Alestorm ist Power/Folk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach egal das heißt  bei mir pirate metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenns viking metal gibt dann gibts auch pirate metal ;D


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2009)

> ach egal das heißt bei mir pirate metal
> wenns viking metal gibt dann gibts auch pirate metal ;D


Find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann setzt es sich garantiert mal durch ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

Bezweifle ich eher. Viking Metal besteht hauptsächlich aus Folk Metal.
Bei "Pirate Metal" gibts da schon enorme Unterschiede allein bei Alestorm (Power/Folk) und Swashbuckle (Death/Trash). :X


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Bezweifle ich eher. Viking Metal besteht hauptsächlich aus Folk Metal.
> Bei "Pirate Metal" gibts da schon enorme Unterschiede allein bei Alestorm (Power/Folk) und Swashbuckle (Death/Trash). :X



nimm mir doch nicht meine träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Oktober 2009)

Musikstile...

Alles ausser Volksmusik und schlechtem Techno/Elektro (à la Minimal...was ist daran Musik? Wie soll man dazu tanzen?)
Es passiert immer wieder, dass ich plötzlich anfange, eine bestimmte Richtung sehr zu mögen...derzeit hör ich zum Beispiel zu Hause fast immer Jumpstyle und House/Club...einfach weil ich viel in Feierlaune bin ;D


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich wurde schon früh mit der Musik der Gitarren und Drums durch meinen Vater konfrontiert.

Seine eindeutigen Favoriten waren Grobschnitt. Die Rocker aus Hagen (Drumer kam aus der Nachbarnschafft hier in Ennepetal) waren sehr innovativ und bekannt für ihre 3 stündigen Bühnen Shows. Das waren noch richtige Shows. 



Den Song hörte ich damals mit 6 Jahren in den 3 verschiedenen Live-Mitschnitten, die mein Vater besaß, hoch und runter. Nachdem ich sehr lange nur Grobschnitt hörte zog es mich irgendwann halt Richtung Metal.

Da höre ich heute :


*Thrash-Metal* (Metallica, Slayer)

*Pagan-Metal* (Equilibrium)

*Metal* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier meine ich wohl eher nur Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, weil sie schwer einzuordnen sind.

*Melodic Death Metal* (Soilwork, Sonic Syndicate)

*Power-Metal* (DragonForce, Alestorm)

*Heavey Metal* (Iron Maiden, Saxon)

*Irish Folk Punk* (Dropkick Murphys, Flogging Molly)


Das waren so die wichtigsten Genres und ihre Vertreter in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

Du hast nicht wirklich Iron Maiden unter Thrash Metal eingeordnet? o_O


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

Fuck ich habs tatsächlich...da schien ich wohl mit dem Kopf komplett wo anders zu sein...natürlich ist mir geläufig, dass die Herren nicht unter Thrash einzuordnen sind...


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Fuck ich habs tatsächlich...da schien ich wohl mit dem Kopf komplett wo anders zu sein...natürlich ist mir geläufig, dass die Herren nicht unter Thrash einzuordnen sind...



Geißele Dich selbst, Ketzer!

erbost,
Bloodletting.





Keine Ahnung, wieso ich grade an Asfaloth denken muss... <.<


----------



## Klunker (22. Oktober 2009)

ich haue einfach mal en paar lieder rein an hand derer man es erkennen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






 <-- live sehr geil xD


und dann noch, aber bei weitem nicht so oft




und könnt ihr mir sagen was für ein music stillich bevorzuge, vllt habe ich ja dann endlich mal en antwort drauf^^


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

Hauptsächlich was zwischen Punk, Rock und Punkrock. Klitzekleine Anteile von Ska.
Und undefinierbares Zeug ala Mainstream-Pop oder so.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Viking metal definiert sich ja auch hauptsächlich durch die Texte (wie wir wissen drehn sich die um Schlacht, Vikinger, etc.) (insgesamt stark verbunden mit folk metal bzw. eine unterart davon)
also wird sich pirate metal (ebenfalls durch die texte abgespalten, wie wir wissen, piraten, meer, segeln, saufen, nutten, etc.) auch irgendwann durchsetzten


----------



## Shaxul (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Viking metal definiert sich ja auch hauptsächlich durch die Texte (wie wir wissen drehn sich die um Schlacht, Vikinger, etc.) (insgesamt stark verbunden mit folk metal bzw. eine unterart davon)[.
> Bei "Pirate Metal" gibts da schon enorme Unterschiede allein bei Alestorm (Power/Folk) und Swashbuckle (Death/Trash)



Stimmt so nicht ganz. Nicht jede die Band, die von Nordmännern und Langbooten singt, spielt automatisch Viking Metal. Amon Amarth ist z.b. keine Viking Metal Band, die spielen melodischen Death Metal. Viking Metal ist eigentlich die Musikrichtung, die Bathory 1990 auf der Scheibe "Hammerheart" groß gemacht haben. Andere Interpreten wären z.B. Enslaved oder auch Falkenbach.

Pirate Metal definiert sich halt wirklich nur über die Texte, ist also eigentlich kein wirkliches Genre sondern eher ein spassiger Titel. Wie Bloodletting das schon richtig gesagt hat, gibt es da Bands aus allen möglichen Genres.#


Welchen Musikstil ich jetzt persönlich am liebsten mag, ist gar nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Höre sehr gerne alle möglichen Unterarten des Heavy Metal, aber auch im klassichen Rock, im Blues, im Hip-Hop und im elektronischen Bereich finden sich immer wieder gute Interpreten.

Zur Zeit höre ich aber wieder relativ viel Death Metal, deshalb poste ich mal ein Video aus der Musikrichtung:
Morbid Angel - Maze of Torment


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

Viking Metal, Pagan Metal, Death Metal und ab und zu mal noch ein wenig Power Metal.
Zudem höre ich manchmal Soundtracks aus Filme Spiele oder Klassische Musik. Meist Bach und Beethoven.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Das Amon Amarth sagen das sie Death Metal spielen weiß so ziemlich jeder aber im Grunde definiert sich in diesem fall die Musikrichtung durch die Texte wie in vielen anderen richtungen des Metal (Deathmetal, und so weiter..)


----------



## Alion (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Das Amon Amarth sagen das sie Death Metal spielen weiß so ziemlich jeder aber im Grunde definiert sich in diesem fall die Musikrichtung durch die Texte wie in vielen anderen richtungen des Metal (Deathmetal, und so weiter..)


Ich würde Amon Amarth in die Sparte Viking Death Metal stecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob sich eine Stylrichtung jetzt durch die Musik oder die Texte definiert, kann man fast nicht sagen, da beides ausschlaggebend ist. Während sich Style wie Power oder Death Metal ganz klar durch ihre Musik zu erkennen sind, ist bei Viking oder Pirate Metal eher der Text ausschlaggebend. Viele Bands machen ein Zwischending.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

*hust* da fällt mir ein ich hab noch gar nicht geschrieben was ich so alles höre also

Hauptsächlich Pagan, Death, Melodic Death, Viking, Folk, Pirate (ja für mich gibts das!), Progressiv, Nu, Glam, Power, INdustrial Metal
zudem noch Metal und Deathcore

so das harte ist jetzt mal fertig

gesetzt dem fall das ich mal ruhige musik brauch
kann dann schon mal seichterer Rock wie Silbermond und Juli kommen oder aber auch Alter Bridge und Creed

und vll auch mal bissl House aber das nur im ausnahmefall


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich würde Amon Amarth in die Sparte Viking Death Metal stecken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau das wollte ich mit meinem Text aussagen XDDD irgendwie glaub ich sollte ich das dir überlassen


----------



## Shaxul (22. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich würde Amon Amarth in die Sparte Viking Death Metal stecken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, so kann mans denke ich stehen lassen. Viking Metal an sich ist halt definitiv ein eigenes Subgenre, dass ursprünglich aus dem Black Metal kommt. Amon Amarth kommen aus dem schwedischen Death Metal und haben mit dem eigentlichen "Viking Metal" nicht viel gemein. Als Beispiel haben Unleashed (Death Metal) auch einige Texte über Odin und Wikinger geschrieben, das macht sie aber nicht zu einer Viking Metal Band, oder?

Ich muss aber gestehen, dass gerade zwischen Viking / Pagan und Folk Metal die übergänge teilweise sehr fliessend sind und es schwer fällt, einige Bands direkt einzuordnen.

Das soll natürlich niemanden davon abhalten, die Musik zu hören, die ihm/ihr gefällt. Darum geht's ja im Endeffekt und das macht dann auch jegliche Genre- und Spartendiskussion überflüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: Eben mal bei wikipedia geschaut und siehe da, ein recht interessanter Artikel zum Thema Viking Metal


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Amon Amarth kommen aus dem schwedischen Death Metal



Göteborger Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre Hauptsächlich, Hardstyle, Jumpstyle, hardcore auch aber nicht so oft und Techno ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich würde Amon Amarth in die Sparte Viking Death Metal stecken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn wir es genau machen müßte es aber
melodic viking death metal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2009)

Wäre auch gut, wenn ihr ein paar absolute no go Stile posten würdet danke^^.


----------



## Caramon (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich mag Rock, Punk, Metal........ total verschiedene Bands mitunter und hab für das ganze Schubladendenken im Metal NULL Verstädnis ganz ehrlich.

Entweder ich mag 'ne Band oder halt nicht, egal ob NuMetal, Death Metal, TruMetal oder Trash Metal....... das mir echt völlig egal.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre überwiegend...
...Metalcore (z.B. Heaven Shall Burn, Callejon, Maroon, August Burns Red, Caliban, Atreyu, The Sorrow, Parkway Drive, Killswitch Engage, ...)
...Hardcore (z.B. Comeback Kid, Cancer Bats, Evergreen Terrace, Alexisonfire, ...)
...Deathcore (z.B. All Shall Perish, Job for a Cowboy, Suicide Silence, ...)
...Metal (z.B. Lamb of God, Machine Head, In Flames, System of a Down, Blind Guardian, ...)

und zwischendurch auch mal...
...Rock (z.B. Red Hot Chili Peppers, Nonpoint, Staind, The Smashing Pumpkins, ...)
...Punk (z.B. A Wilhelm Scream, The Unseen, Bad Religion, NOFX, ...)


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

SoaD sind kein rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (22. Oktober 2009)

<-- Jegliche Form des Metal, hauptsächlich Viking-/Pagan-/Folk-/(Melodic) Death Metal. Manchmal schleicht sich noch etwas Rock, Mittelaltermucke oder "szenetaugliche" Elektromucke dazwischen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Auswahl von mir:
http://wow.buffed.de/features/4899/amorphis-skyforger
http://www.buffed.de/features/4567/subway-...ittelalter-rock
http://www.buffed.de/features/5125/before-...awn-my-darkness
http://www.buffed.de/features/4998/korpiklaani-karkelo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten einfach in mein Blog schaun - noch ist es Rocktober!


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (22. Oktober 2009)

> SoaD sind kein rock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schande über mein haupt ich hab sie wirklich dem rock zugeteilt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD
natürlich weiß ich das die metal oder eher alternative-metal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

HeavenShallBurn schrieb:


> schande über mein haupt ich hab sie wirklich dem rock zugeteilt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> schon besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist eigendlich Serj Tankjan solo auch Metal?

Der ist ja eigendlich eher ruhiger und so da wäre Rock naheliegend :>


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Oktober 2009)

Phuuuu...

Black Metal: Endstille (Ja, untrvvvvve) Gorgoroth, Darkened Nocturn Slaughtercult

Melodic Black Metal: Cor Scorpii und ähnliche

Blackened Death: BEHEMOTH!

Pagan: Eluveitie, Equilibrium, Moonsorrow

Troll/Humppa Metal: Finntroll, Trollfest, Korpiklaani

Humppa: Eläkeläiset



Dazu noch Ensiferum und Wintersun, welche ich aber keinem Genre zuordnen kann/will, da sie einzigartig sind!

Diese Musik stimmt mich einfach glücklich =) (Ja, auch der Black Metal, wie untrve ich doch bin)


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> Ist eigendlich Serj Tankjan solo auch Metal?
> 
> Der ist ja eigendlich eher ruhiger und so da wäre Rock naheliegend :>



mhh... gute frage 
ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das er noch ganz knapp alternative metal macht


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

hmm ich glaub der macht einfach bloß geile musik :>

XD

mich würd ja mal interessieren wie ihr auf euren musikstil gekommen seid

also ich bin über "The offspring" und "papa roach" zu SoaD und dann zu Slipknot von da zu dem ganzen Powermetalzeug dann zum Death, Melo Death, Black, Thrash und SPeedmetal und von da zum Paganmetal und jetz t hör ich eigendlich hauptsächlich
 Death, Melo Death, Black, Thrash und SPeedmetal und  Paganmetal


----------



## Ol@f (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre ums mal grob zu benennen: Reggae, Metal, Blues.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

mh ich würd sagen von meinem bruder zu linkin park,slipknot und korn (zwischendurch auch rammstein)
dann ne weile nur ärzte 
dann hat mitn kumpel wieder slipknot,usw... gezeigt und von dem zeug auch zu SoaD und von denen zu gama bomb,rob zombie,korpiklaani und so weiter
und jetzt hör ich nen bunten mix aus
death(z.b cannibal corpse und six feet under und lamb of god(wüsste nicht wo man die sonst zutun könnte)),melo death(amon amarth),thrash(municipal waste und gama bomb aber auch slayer anthrax usw...),heavy(iron maiden,3 inches of blood und judas priest),viking(ensiferum und turisas)),pirate(alestorm und shwashbuckle),pagan/folk(korpiklaani),progressive(dream theater)(schlaftabletten metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )),alternative metal( soil,serj tankian) und hardrock (godsmack) und dazu noch rob zombie der ja anscheinend groove metal ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab meine liste mal was überarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (23. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich höre ums mal grob zu benennen: Reggae, Metal, Blues.


Achja, wie es dazu kam...

Blues, durch meinen alten Gitarrenlehrer. <-- Danke sehr.

Reggae, hmm da weiß ich es nicht mehr so genau. es ist aber auch schon ne ganze weile her (ca 8-10 jahre). Ich glaub, ich hab in der alten Kasettensammlung meiner mutter rumgekramt und zufällig ne bob marley kasette gefunden, die ich dann ziemlich geil fand.

Metal, da hats wegen paar freunden glaub mit the offspring angefangen und es wurd dann mit der zeit immer härter. metal, wurds dann erst als, ich glaub duality von slipknot im fernsehen gesehen habe. joa und mit der zeit dann immer härter...


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

war rob Zombie nicht Groove metal?


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

achja.... 
gott bin ich vergeßlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: grad nochmal bei wikipedia geguckt da steht das rob zombies ehemalige band white zombie groove metal ist aber über ihn nichts... mhh

@ bob 
jo das isn geiles lied


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

ihc muss sagen bei mir läuft grad den ganzen tag 

Heaven Shall Burn, einfach großartig die Jungs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWh6lWh9s6k


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> ihc muss sagen bei mir läuft grad den ganzen tag
> Heaven Shall Burn, einfach großartig die Jungs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWh6lWh9s6k



Das merkste aber spät. :x Aber egal, ich war auch nicht grade schnell. (beim Release von Iconoclast)



BBQBoB schrieb:


> war rob Zombie nicht Groove metal?



Da hat sich wer gemerkt, was ich gesagt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Da hat sich wer gemerkt, was ich gesagt habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ma nachgeguckt....
white zombie (seine ehemalige band) war groove metal aber über ihn,das er groove metal sein sollte hab ich nichts gefunden


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hab ma nachgeguckt....
> white zombie (seine ehemalige band) war groove metal aber über ihn,das er groove metal sein sollte hab ich nichts gefunden



Naja, Groove Metal ist ansich keine richtige Unterart von Metal (Also so wie Metalcore, Heavy Metal etc).
Mir war so, dass Groove Metal eine Abwandlung von Thrash Metal ist.

Ich hab White Zombie noch nie gehört (komisch eigentlich ...), aber Du kannst ja mal schauen, wie die klingen und dann, wie Rob klingt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

mhhh......mhhhhhh.......MHHHHHHHHH.....
ich hör grad was von white zombie und kann mich nicht recht entscheiden....

hörs dir mal an und sag mir was du davon hälst....also ob rob zombie so klingt wie die D:
kann mich grad nicht recht entscheiden


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Joar, ist schon recht ähnlich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

ich find white zombie klingt noch ein bisschen mehr metal aber sonst sehr gleich 
(das erinner mich grad daran das ih mir nen rob zombie t-shirt holen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich find white zombie klingt noch ein bisschen mehr metal aber sonst sehr gleich
> (das erinner mich grad daran das ih mir nen rob zombie t-shirt holen wollte
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, wenn nicht: Alternative Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für alles, das man nicht zuordnen kann.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

k dann ist ab jetzt
serj tankian
lamb of god 
rob zombie
alternative metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> k dann ist ab jetzt
> serj tankian
> lamb of god
> rob zombie
> ...



Serj Tankian wars schon davor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genauso wie S.o.a.D. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Serj Tankian wars schon davor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SoaD sind alles mögliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber serj tankian ist zu speziell (eigentlich) für alternative metal,der macht serjmetal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Das setzt sich durch, pass auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die idee schick ich an den herrn tankian und lass mir aber vorher alle rechte auf den namen sichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann verkauf ich das dem serj und mach geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das is ne reine win-win situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ...



Das erinnert mich an diesen Rechtsradikalen, der sich "Hardcore" patentieren lassen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

O_o die nazis wollten sich hardcore patentieren lassen? warum denn das?


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> O_o die nazis wollten sich hardcore patentieren lassen? warum denn das?



Keine Ahnung, die dachten wohl, die könnten die Linken-Szene ausquetschen, die den Ausdruck ja irgendwie für sich beansprucht.
Ich hab da keine große Ahnung von. Hauptsache Hardcore ist weder links, noch rechts.

Hatebreed <3


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man dieses Thema hier als Maßstab nimmt dann is Metal ja wohl der Mainstream^^

Ich höre eig Queerbeet, meist hingegen aber Pop (Dido <3), Rock, Indie - am besten alles
in irgendner kombonation zueinander (z.b. The Ting Tings : Indie-Pop).
Auch höre ich Symphonic Metal (á la Within Temptation), und teils auch Hiphop- aber eigentlich eher weniger.
Und seltener auch alles andere.
Was ich garnich höre is Rechte Musik - mein NoGo^^


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Wenn man dieses Thema hier als Maßstab nimmt dann is Metal ja wohl der Mainstream^^



Das liegt am Forum.^^


----------



## Krakauer (25. Oktober 2009)

Rock, House, Techno, Metall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sind eig. die ich am meisten hoere


----------



## Perfectenemy (26. Oktober 2009)

Hardcore never dies!

Thunderdome till we die!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich höre aber auch noch ABBA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer hat da gelacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, Evenescence und alles was halt gut ist ich lege mich nie fest. Requiem for a dream ist auch richtig genial. 

Die Glaubenskriege unter den ganzen Musikrichtungen sind sowieso total kindisch. Jeder soll das hören was er will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

welchem Stil/genre gehört eigendlich Rammstein an


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

industrial metal sollen die wohl sein...hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen 
(alle angaben ohne gewähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## BBQBoB (27. Oktober 2009)

:> fail

lies mal den wikieintrag zum Stil



> Anders als viele Gruppen aus dem wiedervereinten Berlin wollten Rammstein nach eigener Aussage keine amerikanischen und englischen Bands imitieren. Flake Lorenz sagte dazu in einem Interview: „Den Stil haben wir gefunden, indem wir alle genau wussten, was wir nicht wollen. Und wir wollten genau nicht amerikanische Funkymusik machen oder Punk eben oder irgend so was, was wir gar nicht können. Wir haben gemerkt, dass wir nur diese Musik können, die wir auch spielen. Und die ist halt mal sehr einfach, stumpf, monoton.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

dann guck doch das nächste mal selber nach
pfff
:<


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Allgemein steckt man sie in die Industrial Metal Ecke. Selbst sehen sie das ganze sicherlich anders, wie so viele Künstler.
Aber was spielts denn für ne Rolle, ob eine Band nun Industrial Metal, Doom Metal oder sonst was für nen Käse spielt, solange sie gut klingt?


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Allgemein steckt man sie in die Industrial Metal Ecke. Selbst sehen sie das ganze sicherlich anders, wie so viele Künstler.
> Aber was spielts denn für ne Rolle, ob eine Band nun Industrial Metal, Doom Metal oder sonst was für nen Käse spielt, solange sie gut klingt?



Um sie einzuordnen und ähnliche Bands finden zu können, die einem auch gefallen. :]


----------



## Eysenbeiss (28. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> welchem Stil/genre gehört eigendlich Rammstein an



Welcher Kategorie ?

Abfall, gelbe Tonne

Warum ?

Weil sie den Erfolg nicht verdienen, da sie bei mindestens einem halben Dutzend anderer Bands ganz frech geklaut haben und nru Glück hatten, das sie bei einem Major Label nen Deppen mit goldener Nase gefunden haben.


Ach ja, zum Topic ;-)

Bei mir ist auch fast alles auf der Platte bzw. im Regal, mal von Extremschlager und Volksmusik abgesehen, je nach Lust und Laune läuft dann mal das eine, mal das andere.
Na gut, bestimmte Idiotenbands hör ich mir nicht an wie die "Stinkenden Windeln" aus DDorf oder ähnliches, denn wenn ich Punk will, dann authentischen.


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

naja wir wollten ja keine flamer im thread aber der kleine eysenbeiss war ja schon immer besonders


----------



## Eysenbeiss (28. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> naja wir wollten ja keine flamer im thread aber der kleine eysenbeiss war ja schon immer besonders



Der "kleine" Eysenbeiss könnt dein Großvater sein, also halt dich mal bedeckt, du mieser Posthunter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Der "kleine" Eysenbeiss könnt dein Großvater sein, also halt dich mal bedeckt, du mieser Posthunter.



friedlich bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag garnich bei so vielen Matlern mein Musik Stil zu posten, aber ich will wie andere hier herausstechen xD
 So hier mal ne Liste ;P : Hardstyle, Hard Trance, Happy Hardcore || Hardcore Teilweise
Lieblingslieder =): 
Happy Hardcore :Anon - Pjanoo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSveFMNeL2s
Hardstyle :Headhunterz - The Power of the Mind http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBa32BBLhpA
Hardcore :Evil Activities - Nobody sad it was Easy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsfeAECKmTI

Zu Hardtrance hab ich gerade so nichts anzubieten, hör meist das was so läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

keine sorge wir beißen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (28. Oktober 2009)

Ohh na dann...,  also eig hör ich  ja noch Hip-Hop und Rap =) /ironie off

Ne ma im ernst gibts hier eigentlich leute die Hip Hop und Rap hören Oo

Noch nie welche hier im Forum gesehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

silenzz z.b. 
mehr fallen mir auch nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Ne ma im ernst gibts hier eigentlich leute die Hip Hop und Rap hören Oo



Aye, hier!
Ich höre hauptsächlich Hardcore [vom PUNK!] (Comeback Kid, Carpathian, Bane, Raised Fist..)
Dann wäre da noch ne gute Menge an Metalcore (As I Lay Dying, Heaven Shall Burn, Maroon, Unearth..)
Ein ganz klein bisschen Metal (Metallica, The Haunted..)
Ordentlich HipHop (Maeckes, Oli Banjo, Blumio, Samy, KIZ, Favorite..)
Rock, Grunge, Alternative (Muse, Nirvana, Audioslave, Creed, Arctic Monkeys, Bloc Party, Wolfmother, Hendrix..)
Haufenweise Punkrock, Crossover (Offspring, Blink 182, Rage Against The Machine, Emil Bulls..)
Dann wären da noch etliche Electro, Minimal und DnB Sachen (Frittenbude, b complex, Pendulum, Boyz Noize, Daft Punk..)


Ziemlich viel wie man sieht. :x
Ne kleine Auswahl:
>*Bloc Party - Helicopter*< und >*Laas Unltd. - Wir Kenn Dich Nicht Reloaded feat. Kool Savas, Kubrick, Banjo, Maeckes, Plan B*<


>*Emil Bulls - When God Was Sleeping*< und >*Carpathian - Curse*< 


>*Unearth - Endless*< und >*Favorite & Jason - Ganz Normaler Tag*< 


Am ende nochmal bisl DnB >*B-Complex - Beautiful Lies*<


Auf den meisten Unmut treff ich bei anderen wenn ich sage das ich hauptsächlich Hardcore höre, auf DnB stehe aber trotzdem HipHop mag..


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich hör ganz gerne Techno, Trance und Jumpstyle etc.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle ... unterteile dein Hardcore mal. Ich wunder mich immer bei diesen Namen, dass ich die nie gehört habe. 
Bis mir einfällt, dass damit bestimmt nicht der Metal-Hardcore gemeint ist.^^

Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardcore


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich rede vom Hardcore Punk, dem eigentlichen Hardcore, der war nämlich zeurst da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich habs mal reineditiert.. aber hör dir doch Carpathian mal an, dann weisst du auch welche Richtung es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Oktober 2009)

queerbeet ... u.a.


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

genre : ganz klar hardstyle (bin wohl einer der wenigen hier die keine totalen metal fans sind)... ab und an hör ich au metal aber dann nur wenn ich die songs wirklich gut finde

mein all time favorite song(nein das bin nicht ich im video)


und hier halt nochn guter song für die die mit hardstyle nix anfang könn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aja den song von Grushdak find ich auch nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (31. Oktober 2009)

THIS!


und Metal.(+ Ska, Alternative, Rock, Punk)


----------



## Grushdak (31. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Yello







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder

Acid Trance


----------



## Yadiz (1. November 2009)

Alles mögliche. Je nach Laune:

Trance, Goa Trance, Techno, DnB, Hardcore, EBM, Industrial, Industrial Metal, Nu Metal, Rock, J-Rock


----------



## m1chel (1. November 2009)

Größenteils Metalcore
ab und zu Post Hardcore
und dann noch einzelne Bands, verschiedener Genres, wie Turbonegro, Bloc Party und The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

was ich immer hören kann ist speedcore
dieses genre ist aber sehr geschmackssache und wird von viele schon im vorraus verteufelt
im musikalischen sinne ist es aber sehr vielseitig und unterliegt dank synthesizer etc kaum tonalen beschränkungen
und wenn man es sich genau anhört erkennt man auch die kunst und genialität in diesen stücken
aber wie in jedem genre gibt es auch im speedcore ausnahmen und solche negativ beispiele schrecken dann viele leute ab


eigentlich wollte ich euch ein paar beispiele von M1dy geben aber MADDEST CHICK'N DOM RECORDS scheint diese Musik auf youtube gänzlich auslöschen zu wollen...so bleiben einem nur importe aus japan
und wenn ihr nicht hell auf begeistert von der materie seit würde ich euch das nicht empfehlen
ist nämlich arsch teuer-.-


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

Also, ich höre hauptsächlich Rock und Metal(Symphonic Metal, Power Metal, Melodic Death Metal, Progressive Metal) und noch Coldplay, weiß nicht, in welches Genre (Pop-Rock oder so)ich das klassifizieren soll^^.

Meine Lieblingsbands:


----------



## shamus30 (6. November 2009)

Jazz und Elektro


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Ich mag: Gute Musik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SqlnUVsb2A

Anspruchsvoll und abwechslungsreich, nichts für die Masse.



Ich mag nicht: Schlechte Musik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t0FGyhB6C8

Langweilig und ohne Anspruch perfekt für die breite Masse.


----------



## Teal (6. November 2009)

Der schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Ich mag nicht: Schlechte Musik
> ...


Wer im Glashaus sitzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück lässt sich über Geschmack nicht streiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Glaube die deutsche Band *Disillusion* gabs noch gar nicht in dem Thread hier, oder hab ich die bisher übersehen?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum Glück nicht, aber über den Anspruch sowie das Können eines Künstlers sicherlich.


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

Ohhhhh 
Ich find viele Musikrichtungen gut z.B. 
- Jumpstyle
- Techno
- Metal
- Rock
- New Metal
Und was zu einer meiner Lieblingsbands gehört ist Linkin Park

SMF- HaHaHa Hardstyle


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> -Alternative Rock
> -Nu Metal
> -Alternative Metal



So stimmts jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich glaube des heißt eher Nu Metal aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Was ich gar nicht abkann ist House, Screamcore, Grindocre und Happy Hippo Hop...
Das ist in meinen Augen keine Musik...


----------



## nicosam (8. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So stimmts jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hip Hop ist Scheiße. In dem sinne keine Musik weils einfach nur Sinnloses Beleidigen ist.


----------



## Quacky (8. November 2009)

Ich hab ma ne ganz wichtige frage: ich weiss es passt nicht hierher aber in rom wurde ich von schurkyyy betrogen um 1,8kk und einen manastein grad 3 mit 40 weisheit. Was kann öich machedn an den support hab ich mich schon gewendet!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte eine antwort

Quakcie     47 priest/32mage


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

häh? was?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Ähh ja. Für sowas gibts ein WOW Forum. Und das hier gibt auch überhaupt keinen Sinn...
Oh, ist bestimmt kein WoW oder?


----------



## nicosam (8. November 2009)

Quacky schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ne ganz wichtige frage: ich weiss es passt nicht hierher aber in rom wurde ich von schurkyyy betrogen um 1,8kk und einen manastein grad 3 mit 40 weisheit. Was kann öich machedn an den support hab ich mich schon gewendet!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1: gehört hier garnit hin
2: welches Spiel sollen das sein??
3: Gamer Foren (die können bestimmt weiterhelfen)


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Also ich höre, 
Heavy Metal
Death Metal
Melodic Death Metal
Metalcore
Nu Metal
Speed Metal
Power Metal
Metal
Hardrock
Punk

Was ich garnicht leiden kann ist,
Hip Hop
Black Metal
Rechts Rock
und dieses komische Trash dingens Zeugs.

PS:
Alkopop warst du es nicht mit dem ich mich über Iron Maiden und Death Metal gestritten habe ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

tHrash metal ...
schreibs noch einmal absichtlich oder nicht absichtlich falsch und ich töte dich
xD


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tHrash metal ...
> schreibs noch einmal absichtlich oder nicht absichtlich falsch und ich töte dich
> xD


NEIn es geht nicht um den Metal ^^ ich meine so ne Komische Müll Techno richtung oder so ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> NEIn es geht nicht um den Metal ^^ ich meine so ne Komische Müll Techno richtung oder so ^^



dann is ja gut....^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Alkopop warst du es nicht mit dem ich mich über Iron Maiden und Death Metal gestritten habe ?


Kann sein, ich mag Iron Maiden und DM immr noch nicht so richtig.
Lass uns auf nen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen, Nu Metal sit geil!


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kann sein, ich mag Iron Maiden und DM immr noch nicht so richtig.
> Lass uns auf nen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen, Nu Metal sit geil!


Joa ^^ musst du ja nicht mögen, aber das du Iron Maiden als Death Metal Band bezeichnet hast fand ich schon ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja Nu Metal ist aber eigendlich nicht alles gut (genau wie in jeder anderen Musikrichtung) , aber am geilsten sind Slipknot, Dope und KoRn finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Joa ^^ musst du ja nicht mögen, aber das du Iron Maiden als Death Metal Band bezeichnet hast fand ich schon ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, ich bin eh sehr wählerisch. Mir gefallen von ner Nu Metal Band vllt. höchstens 2 Lieder. Außer bei Disturbed, da mag ich überdurchschnuttlich viele!


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin eh sehr wählerisch. Mir gefallen von ner Nu Metal Band vllt. höchstens 2 Lieder. Außer bei Disturbed, da mag ich überdurchschnuttlich viele!


Die sind kein Nu Metal, ^^ die sind Alternative und haben nix von Nu Metal drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Die sind kein Nu Metal, ^^ die sind Alternative und haben nix von Nu Metal drinne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, von mir aus^^. Keiner weiß genau, was ein Genre sie sind^^. Wohl am ehesten Alternative, haste wohl recht. Hab ich mich wohl ungeschickt ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wollte damit sagen, dass ich egal von welcher Band, unabhänging vom Genre, höchstens nur 2 Lieder mag, außer bei Disturbed.


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, bei von mir aus^^. Keiner weiß genau, was ein Genre sie sind^^. Wohl am ehesten Alternative, haste wohl recht. Hab ich mich wohl ungeschickt ausgedrückt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa, sie sind Alternative also ne Bunte Mischung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie regen sich auf wenn man sie als Nu Metal Band bezeichned ^^ Ja ich mag auch von vielen Bands nur 1 oder 2 Songs z.B. von Bullet for my Valentine nur Waking the Demon und Scream Aim Fire ^^


----------



## Lekraan (8. November 2009)

-Melodic Hardcore !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-dann etwas Metal
-klein wenig Rock 
-und etwas Hip Hop (so gut wie NUR K.I.Z) ... die sind gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (8. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> Hip Hop ist Scheiße. In dem sinne keine Musik weils einfach nur Sinnloses Beleidigen ist.



Ahahahaha, ich habe herzhaft gelacht.






DER schrieb:


> tHrash metal ...
> schreibs noch einmal absichtlich oder nicht absichtlich falsch und ich töte dich
> xD


Trahsh, tharsh, shrath hsarht


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> Hip Hop ist Scheiße. In dem sinne keine Musik weils einfach nur Sinnloses Beleidigen ist.


Vorurteile FTW!!!!


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Vorurteile FTW!!!!


Jop im Metal gibts auch viele Beleidigungen und die kommen dort nochmal anders rüber.

Aber ich mag Hip Hop nicht, da mir Gelabere in Lieder nicht liegt.


----------



## Lekraan (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Aber ich mag Hip Hop nicht, da mir Gelabere in Lieder nicht liegt.



Aaaaaber...es gibt auch "guten" Hip Hop .... Muss ja nicht unbedingt "Gangsta-Rapp" sein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt 100%ig Lieder im Hip Hop, die auch Metaler gefallen ... und wenn nicht, dann geben sie's nur nicht zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauso mit Hoppern. Es gibt Metal-Lieder, die ihnen 100%ig gefallen, sie es aber evtl. nicht zugeben wollen! Vllt. ist es ihnen ja peinlich oder so ... weiß net, oder es verletzt ihren "Stolz"....


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Aaaaaber...es gibt auch "guten" Hip Hop .... Muss ja nicht unbedingt "Gangsta-Rapp" sein ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


z.B. K.I.Z. und Fresh D gefallen mir, wegen der extremsten Scheisse dadrine, ich halte nur das gelaber nicht lange aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab dann irgendwie immer Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2009)

Grad so mal wieder extrem die schiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-S-N (10. November 2009)

Oi und etwas illegale sahen noch.....sag ich aber nicht sonst gibts löchi löchi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Rechts rock oder was?

und falls es nichts mit Rechts- oder Linksextremismus zu tun hat okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (13. November 2009)

Metal aller Art, Alternative, bisschen DnB und Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. November 2009)

Bei mir ne ganz andere Richtung als die meisten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1JgIg38QBU#movie_player


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. November 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Metal aller Art, Alternative, bisschen DnB und Rock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nu Metal
Heavy Metal
Alternative metal
/sign

@Lachmann:
Ich mag Techno und House 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 hoch 10000000000000000 mal weniger als Death Metal; das soll was heißen.


----------



## geiline (6. Dezember 2009)

- Goa (Electric Universe, GMS, Adere, ...)
- Psychedelic Trance ( Skazi, Talamasca, Angelwish, Mindcore,...)
- Psychedelic Chillout (Vibrasphere, Adere,...)
- Dark Psy (Ocelot, Quasar, ...)
- Oldies (Bob and Jimi)


&#2384; 4 life


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

SCHNELLER LAUTER HÄRTER!!


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

Am meisten mag ich Hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Suicide Silence_
_Heaven Shall Burn_

Metalcore mag ich auch 
_Bullet for my Valentine_

und als letztes Elektocore & Crunkcore
_Hanni Kohl_
_Brokencyde_
_We butter die bread with butter_

ich mag alle 4 Richtungen wegen den tiefen Bässen und dem Schlagzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



überhaupt nicht leiden kann ich Pop
_ Alicia Keys_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> SCHNELLER LAUTER HÄRTER!!



ich schließe mich lod meinung an!
hauptsache es metalt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich schließe mich lod meinung an!
> hauptsache es metalt!
> 
> 
> ...


Wir sind zwar nur entfernte Verwandte aber der Nachnahme Metal vereint uns alle Metaler. Egal ob Death oder Alternative. Wir sind eine große Metalfamilie und kämpfen gegen Fagmusik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir sind zwar nur entfernte Verwandte aber der Nachnahme Metal vereint uns alle Metaler. Egal ob Death oder Alternative. Wir sind eine große Metalfamilie und kämpfen gegen Fagmusik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schön gesagt alko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



\m/


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (11. Dezember 2009)

Also. Rock, Metal alles in der Richtung fürs erste. Dann ein wenig Punk und Indische Volksmusik -> Daler Mhendi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Türkisch nur ein bis zwei Sänger hmmm. Ich mag Orchester -> Immediate Musik, Bethoven, Mozart und das ganze Pack... Eigentlich alles ausser Hip-hop und Sc**ampen-Pop, Techno gibts, glaub ich auch ein bis zwei Songs die mir gut gefallen. 
Gruss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne Frage zu RnB. Kann des sein das fast JEDES RnB Lied so ne Melodie hat?
Boom boom Klatsch, boom boom Klatsch.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir sind zwar nur entfernte Verwandte aber der Nachnahme Metal vereint uns alle Metaler. Egal ob Death oder Alternative. Wir sind eine große Metalfamilie und kämpfen gegen Fagmusik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ramen!


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu RnB. Kann des sein das fast JEDES RnB Lied so ne Melodie hat?
> Boom boom Klatsch, boom boom Klatsch.


Öhm eigendlich ja (kommt mir jedenfalls so vor), aber mal ist es ein boom mehr und mal ein bomm weniger.



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir sind zwar nur entfernte Verwandte aber der Nachnahme Metal vereint uns alle Metaler. Egal ob Death oder Alternative. Wir sind eine große Metalfamilie und kämpfen gegen Fagmusik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie recht du doch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oux (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hör alles was mir grad so gefällt 
das ist dan meistens ambient- oder blackmetal aber auch manchmal goa ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab grade Crossover Mix entdeckt. Also Rage against the Machines. Ich find das Genre recht cool, weil es irgendwie anders ist wie die anderen Genres. Also ich hab von meiner Mutter das erste Album von Ratm. Ich finds cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und das geilste is ja, dass sie auch nocjh 50 andere Metal CDs hat, auch Thrash Metal und so. Mal sehen, ob ich noch weitere Genres entdceke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Rage of the Machines?

ich kenn nur Rage against the Machines :O >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich hab versagt XD. Kommt bei soviel Euphorie eben mal vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich dachte schon ich hät was verpasst >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich fühle mich dreckig. Ich habe das erste Album legal. LEGAL!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich dreckig. Ich habe das erste Album legal. LEGAL!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Legal, illegal, alles egal.


----------



## Reo_MC (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss mich auch hier outen,obwohl mich Steuer wahrschenlich wieder kreuzigen wird;
ja ich mag Techno, genauer Suspect und Minimalist Electronic.
Warum mag hier eigentlich jeder nur Metal?


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Warum mag hier eigentlich jeder nur Metal?



wir nerds stehen halt alle nur auf metal ;D
mh... k.p wieso die meisten nur metal hören =O
aber hier hören auch genug techno, reagge,hip-hop,rap,whatever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (26. Dezember 2009)

G-Funk, Gangsta-Rap, Horrorcore, Battlerap, Hip-Hop, Death Metal, Melodic Death Metal, Depressive Suicidal Black Metal, Black Metal, Folk Metal, Melodic Hardcore Punk, Post Hardcore, Emocore, Minimal, House, Trance


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Rechts rock oder was?


Pitbull Germany Avatar, "Lieblingsfarber BRAUN", "Ich steh hinter der Schweiz"

Ehm jop ziemlicher Rechtsrock :/

Metal gehört btw halt nun zum Mittelalter wie die Faust aufs Auge x.X


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

zurzeit eigentlich nurnoch
death metal und death´n´roll (six feet under und deabauchery)
folk & black metal (finntroll)
black metal (dark funeral)
folk & power metal (alestorm)
pagan und viking metal (varg,týr,ensiferum)
melodic viking death metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (amon amarth)
thrash/death metal (swashbuckle und legion of the damned)
alles andere wie thrash,groove,progressive,heavy und alternative metal zwar auch noch aber das zurzeit am meisten


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> melodic viking death metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wo ich das lese fällt mir ein der schlagzeuger von AA muss mal gesagt haben:
"Was ist eigendlich Viking metal? Was ist das fürn zeug ich meine hatte die WIkinger damals E-gitarren? hatten sie Schlagzeuge... Nein hatten sie nicht also !!"


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wo ich das lese fällt mir ein der schlagzeuger von AA muss mal gesagt haben:
> "Was ist eigendlich Viking metal? Was ist das fürn zeug ich meine hatte die WIkinger damals E-gitarren? hatten sie Schlagzeuge... Nein hatten sie nicht also !!"



das darf der aber nicht laut sagen wenn einer von ensiferum,týr oder enslaved neben ihm steht *g*


----------



## Nawato (1. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Pitbull Germany Avatar, "Lieblingsfarber BRAUN", "Ich steh hinter der Schweiz"
> 
> Ehm jop ziemlicher Rechtsrock :/


Das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barnes66 (1. Januar 2010)

Oh Gott, wo soll ich da anfangen?

Death Metal
Black Metal
Trash Metal
Viking Metal
Melodic Death/Black Metal
Powermetal
Emocore
Metalcore
Hardcore
u.v.m.

eines meiner absoluten lieblinsg Lieder:
Children of Bodom - Trashed, Lost & Strungout


Was ich nicht mag:
Rap, Hip Hop und was es da nicht alles gibt
Rechtsrock und all dieser Müll


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

es heißt thrash metal!
ja, ich bin ein rechtschreib nazi xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> es heißt thrash metal!
> ja, ich bin ein rechtschreib nazi xD



Trash Metal is sowas von falsch. Es heißt Thrashmetal. tHrashmetal!!!!!11111


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nazi


*Erschiess*
Ich hasse Nazis und auch die kleinsten witze darueber regen mich auf.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Erschiess*
> Ich hasse Nazis und auch die kleinsten witze darueber regen mich auf.



flockig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Nazis und auch die kleinsten witze darueber regen mich auf.



Du bist ein Nazifascho. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sagt man das so? xD

Egal. Erm ... wo war ich?
Achja ... bei mir zu hause.


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

Metal, Hardrock und Ähnliches + Trance


----------



## Mondryx (2. Januar 2010)

Power- und Speedmetal, Trance, minimal Hiphop (Fanta4 und Fettes Brot) und ein wenig Pop


----------



## Pfropfen (3. Januar 2010)

UIuiui..
Was hör ich alles...
Viel zu viel!

Rock
Alternative
Punk
Ska
Reggae
Jazz
Rock 'n' Roll
Hip Hop (Nur nicht so diese aggro-schiene)

In letzter Zeit am meisten Hip Hop (Fettes brot, Blumentopf, Samy Deluxe)
und Fun- & Skate-Punk (Blink 182, Sum 41, NOFX, Bad Religion)


----------



## Palatschinkn (3. Januar 2010)

Felix the Housecat
Tiesto
Thunderdome
Billy Talent
Lady Gaga ( Ist zwar gaga, aber die Musik ist gut )
Bob Marley


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Was ich höre:
Einige Metal Arten (außer z.B. Death und Black Metal und noch paar Außnahmen)
Rock (eigentlich fast alles :O)
Crossover (RatM)
Was ich net höre:
Hip Hop (außer RatM, dieh haben auch einige sehr gut Hip Hop elemente drin)
Rap überhaupt net
Pop auf keinen Fall, da sind 99.99999 Prozent der Lieder crap.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

Hm dann werd ich auch mal meine all time favourites niederschreiben (es kann immer mal sein das ich mich in andere richtungen verirre aber zu den jetzt genannten komm ich immer wieder zurück):

NOFX (eig ist diese Band unter Punk einzuordnen, aber für mich ist sie sowas Besonderes geworden das ich sie einzeln schreiben muss. Egal wie kacke es mir geht, diese Musik baut mich immer wieder auf)
Punk (Bad Religion, Millencolin, Swinging Utters, The Ramones)
Hardcore Punk (Suicidal Tendencies, Sick of It All)
Ska-Punk/Ska-Core (The Suicide Machines, Goldfinger, bisschen Sondaschule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Folk-Punk (wobei ich nur die Dropkick Murphys kenne, aber das reicht mir um zu sagen das es geil ist^^)
Deutscher Hardrock (Böhse Onkelz, Der W, Frei.Wild)
Frenchcore (The Speed Freak, Hellfish, Dj Radium)
Speedcore (M1dy)


----------



## Tamîkus (4. Januar 2010)

am liebsten höre ich metal zb viking metal   HammerFall ,In Flames und Bands wie Dragon force und Sonata Arctica 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A4WoHxL3GQ

dan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO8-iYzG5FE

und mein favorit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esWqSqSTFa4

zm chillen hört ich mir auch sowas an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ1dIow8dJQ


----------



## Samiona (4. Januar 2010)

Ich höre sehr viel Deutschpunk und Oi!
Zu meinen Lieblingsbands zählen Böhse Onkelz, Kärbholz, Rabauken, Daily Terror.

Ausserdem mag ich Early Reggae (so richtige Skinhead Musik noch!!!) und Ska sowie auch Northern Soul.

Höre seltener auch mal was elektronisches oder Hip Hop, aber nur ganz selten.


----------



## Samiona (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Pitbull Germany Avatar, "Lieblingsfarber BRAUN", "Ich steh hinter der Schweiz"
> 
> Ehm jop ziemlicher Rechtsrock :/


Pitbull Germany hat aber nicht wirklich was mit Rechts zu tun...


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> am liebsten höre ich metal zb viking metal   HammerFall ,In Flames und Bands wie Dragon force und Sonata Arctica



hammerfall,dragonfore und sonata arctica sind power metal Ó_ó hat mit viking metal nichts zu tun
in flames ist melodic death metal


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Pitbull Germany hat aber nicht wirklich was mit Rechts zu tun...


auf seinem mybuffed profil steht/stand "der nazi" :/


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Pitbull Germany hat aber nicht wirklich was mit Rechts zu tun...


Rundet das ganze aber ab...

Was höre ich :<

Metal
Heavy Metal
Speed Metal
Power Metal
Pagan Metal
Battle Metal
Pirate Metal
Viking Metal

^.^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> auf seinem mybuffed profil steht/stand "der nazi" :/



nur weil ein nazi pitbull mag heisst das ja nicht das die marke an sich rechtsradikal ausgerichtet ist^^
zb in der gabber szene ist pitbull auch sehr beliebt


----------



## Samiona (4. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> nur weil ein nazi pitbull mag heisst das ja nicht das die marke an sich rechtsradikal ausgerichtet ist^^
> zb in der gabber szene ist pitbull auch sehr beliebt



Jup, genau, Fascho-Köppe tragen ja auch sehr gerne Lonsdale, ob wohl sich dir Marke klar gegen Rechts ausspricht (Lonsdale loves all colours wurde nicht umsonst lanciert).
Oder ganz toll ist auch die Sache, dass Fred Perry Polos wahnsinnig beliebt sind, obwohl der Tennis-Spieler Fred Perry, nachdem die Marke benannt wurde, selbst Jude war.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

an unserer schule ist es verboten lonsdale sachen zu tragen Oo
wegen dem nsda in lonsdale ... 


so @ topic
neurdings wieder heavy metal(judas priest,iron maiden, black sabbath)
death metal (six feet under,debauchery,dethklok)
folk metal, folk metal/black metal, folk metal/pagan metal  (korpiklaani,finntroll,eluveitie)
viking metal, viking metal/death metal, viking metal/ black metal, viking metal/pagan metal (ensiferum,svartsot,windir,varg)
power metal/folk metal (alestorm)
death metal/thrash metal, black metal/thrash metal, thrash metal/speed metal, thrash metal (swashbuckle,legion of the damned,asenblut,gama bomb,municipal waste)
melodic death metal (amon amarth,wintersun,the black dahlia murder,grailknights)
black metal (dark funeral)
hardrock/industrial (rammstein)
das müsste glaube ich so das sein was ich im moment am meisten höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> an unserer schule ist es verboten lonsdale sachen zu tragen Oo
> wegen dem nsda in lonsdale ...
> 
> 
> ...


ES HÖRT WIEDER HEAVY Oo und ich fange an nur noch Growling und Screaming zu hören xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Januar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> ES HÖRT WIEDER HEAVY Oo und ich fange an nur noch Growling und Screaming zu hören xD



judas priest hat mich in seinen bann gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nightcrawler <3


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> judas priest hat mich in seinen bann gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joah sind halt gut die Wesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja wieder OLD-In Flames anmachen xD Neue kann ich kaum hören manche haben für mich gerade zu viel Klargesang.


----------



## Samiona (4. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> an unserer schule ist es verboten lonsdale sachen zu tragen Oo
> wegen dem nsda in lonsdale ...



Dann richte deinem Direktor mal einen lieben Gruss von mir aus, dass er ein grossartiger Volldepp ist!

Es gibt eine Marke namens CONSDAPLE, dort ist das NSDAP absichtlich. Wenn sowas verboten wird, ist das OK. Aber Lonsdale zu verbieten, das zeugt von reiner Medienmanipulatur und ist einfach nur lächerlich. 

Bei uns an der Schule war es eine Zeit lang verboten, Schweizer-Trikots zu tragen, weil es die ausländischen Schüler diskriminieren könnte. Der Schulleiter war dann aber schnell weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Bei uns an der Schule war es eine Zeit lang verboten, Schweizer-Trikots zu tragen, weil es die ausländischen Schüler diskriminieren könnte. Der Schulleiter war dann aber schnell weg vom Fenster.


Hackts eigentli odr wa verdamni nomol? mer send do ide schwiz und ned ime andere land -.-

Sowas kann ich gar nicht ab, genau wie das entfernen von Kreuzen aus deutschen Schulen. Das ist DEUTSCHLAND, Volksglaube = Christentum oder Katholiken und somit haben in Deutschland und in der Schweiz die Kreuze in der Schule die gleichen Rechte wie die Minarette in den jeweiligen Ländern ._.

achja was ich auch noch mag

Deutschrock und Thrash Metal <:


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hackts eigentli odr wa verdamni nomol? mer send do ide schwiz und ned ime andere land -.-
> 
> Sowas kann ich gar nicht ab, genau wie das entfernen von Kreuzen aus deutschen Schulen. Das ist DEUTSCHLAND, Volksglaube = Christentum oder Katholiken und somit haben in Deutschland und in der Schweiz die Kreuze in der Schule die gleichen Rechte wie die Minarette in den jeweiligen Ländern ._.
> 
> ...


Ja ich finde es ziemlich gut das es keine Kreuze in Schulen gibt, sonst würde ich ziemlich viel Ärger bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hackts eigentli odr wa verdamni nomol? mer send do ide schwiz und ned ime andere land -.-



Jap, genau so war das. Irgendwo sollte ein Stückchen Kultur schon noch erhalten bleiben,  und dazu gehört nunmal auch das "fanen" für sein Land...


----------

